# Parlor Roller color



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Can any one tell me what color this hen is?
















Thanks in advance

Franciscreek


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a recessive red dominant opal.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

What would you pair her with to get the same color?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Another recessive red or recessive yellow cockbird.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, I dont have any yellows so I guess it is a recessive red. Thanks again


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If it is indeed dominant opal you can never breed two of these together. 25% will have a high probability of dying. Just something to remember.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You CAN as 25% isn't as bad as 100% BUT it's a waste of life.

It's dominant though so half of the kids will look like this one.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

*recesive red*

I have a very nice red cock and will pair her up with him for this season.
thanks again, how are you with the colors in Portuguese Tumblers lol


----------

